# Florida , Reptile shows



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

Has anyone visited any reptile shows in florida?

If I take a holiday in florida would like to visit a show while there

regards

John


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

daytona is 22-24 august.
i was ment to be going, but then katy decided to ruin it.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the breeders show...:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

HABU said:


> the breeders show...:no1:


i presume thats the one i am on about habu?
i was speaking to the guy that runs it, he wasnt very clear but i'd like to go.
misses wants to go and make it a holiday, not much point going if i spend my money on seaworld lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i presume thats the one i am on about habu?
> i was speaking to the guy that runs it, he wasnt very clear but i'd like to go.
> misses wants to go and make it a holiday, not much point going if i spend my money on seaworld lol


 
it's the big deal.. i assume we are speaking of the same show.. everyone that is everyone will be there...

i can research this year's show if you like... it's every year..


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

this might help...

breeder's show reptiles - Google Search


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

this is the one i ment.. although the claim its the biggest in the world might not be quite right..
National Reptile Breeders' Expo homepage


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi im in florida near the parks around 23rd of aug r there any shows not to far away Habu hoping to bring back hardware


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Heres another mainly US show lis
kingsnake.com - the information portal for reptile and amphibian hobbyists.


----------

